# JD 4450 3 PT Movement problem



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

4450 will only raise arms about a foot. Increase tractor rpm and movement seems to slow down. Tractor was just used for loading and unloading hay for the last couple years 3 pt was in down position the whole time. I put the tractor in my shop to do full service and I replaced PTO seal and drained and changed hyd. fluid and filters. The 3 PT had the same problem prior to the fluid and filters being changed. FEL works like a champ. Am I missing something obvious? I never really used the 3 PT on this tractor but I always raised it up when using the drawbar. Any pressure test numbers as in min psi and volume would be helpful or a history of this problem on the 4450's would be good information. I checked with most of the local "experts" and nobody has a clue. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hyd stand-by pressure should be between 2250-2300 psi with a 26 gpm flow. 1st thing I'd suggest to do is relocate position of L/D control knob located by right calf of leg when sitting in seat. I suggest to move this L/D knob to the minimum position if not in that position already. What type valve controls FEL(ind or scv)? If FEL is controlled by ind valve attached to hyd line on the side of tractor it's possible the priority valve(key 5) on RH side is blocking flow to rockshaft. While servicing tractor I'll suggest to check/clean hyd oil sump screen accessed to the rear of hyd filters. It may be necessary to go through the several steps outlined in JD tech manual to check/adjust L/D control linkages.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Jim I do not have a JD tech manual on this tractor. The FEL is on the scv outlets. When I get ack to the shop I will check the position of the L/D control knob. Thank you for the help Jim.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If scv's are operating FEL correctly then priority valve isn't blocking flow to 3 pt because 3 pt & scv's are both supplied hyd oil through priority valve housing..


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Well Jim you are a very valuable book of knowledge! The L/D lock nut had backed off and more than likely will never be seen or heard of again. The lever was up past the center of its range. Moved it all the way down and had full range of movement and speed. One of my andsreminded me I changed out the suction screens a couple years back and they were clean as a whistle today. All is well on the 4450 thanks to you. You will never know how much help you have been to me and I am sure countless other members here. Is hay still few and far between in your part of the country? THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You're very welcome. I'm glad I could help you. Yes hay is very scarce. I'm selling "horse owners" rd bales of fert coastal for $100 per bale.


----------

